# Wisconsin



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

hey, give me a shout if ur from wisconsin, might be fun to get a big group of ppl together sometime this summer

right now, im in college at Platteville, but i live in Hartland, bout 30 miles west of Milwaukee

Patrick


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Yo, I'm about 70 miles from Milwaukee.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

west?? where do u live?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Beloit, right on the WI/IL border.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

alright, i know where that is, not to far away from me


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

oh fine, just leave the northern illinois residents out. i know when im not wanted. :cheers:


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi!

I don't have a tuner Nissan Sentra, but I'm racing one (along with at least 2 other people) at Lake Geneva, which is about 60 min SW of Milwaukee. I'd love to see some people put together a tuner show at LGR or one of the other local tracks - show off the Sentras and maybe give some people some time on a circle short track, where they can race "safely"...

Regards,
Michael


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

MShorten said:


> Hi!
> 
> I don't have a tuner Nissan Sentra, but I'm racing one (along with at least 2 other people) at Lake Geneva, which is about 60 min SW of Milwaukee. I'd love to see some people put together a tuner show at LGR or one of the other local tracks - show off the Sentras and maybe give some people some time on a circle short track, where they can race "safely"...
> 
> ...


HAHA no way that's cool. I actually go to LG raceway on Sat. nights to watch the roundy orunders crash it up. Are you racing with the rest of the 4 cylinder cars at those events? If so I do head out there quite a bit during the summer as it is pretty damn fun to watch. 

Anyway I'm in Salem WI which is mid way between Kenosha and Lake Geneva.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

wes said:


> HAHA no way that's cool. I actually go to LG raceway on Sat. nights to watch the roundy orunders crash it up. Are you racing with the rest of the 4 cylinder cars at those events? If so I do head out there quite a bit during the summer as it is pretty damn fun to watch.
> 
> Anyway I'm in Salem WI which is mid way between Kenosha and Lake Geneva.


Yup, the BIC car division - pure stock, 4 cyl - they race on Friday nights. The Sat night is mainly for the Street Stocks and SLMs, Friday nights are the MLMs but the BIC cars are a huge pool of cars for racing - usually 2 or 3 heats, a dash, a semi feature and a feature race for the BICs. Look for the 109, I'm not sure I'll be able to get it painted black/green before the start of the season. Got too much mechanical to do and the weather is NOT cooperating!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

MShorten said:


> Yup, the BIC car division - pure stock, 4 cyl - they race on Friday nights. The Sat night is mainly for the Street Stocks and SLMs, Friday nights are the MLMs but the BIC cars are a huge pool of cars for racing - usually 2 or 3 heats, a dash, a semi feature and a feature race for the BICs. Look for the 109, I'm not sure I'll be able to get it painted black/green before the start of the season. Got too much mechanical to do and the weather is NOT cooperating!


That's cool man... I have seen them race a few times as we sometimes go on Friday nights instead! Anyway I will be sure and check it out. Do you know any of the guys from the DPHC crew? I know some of them used to show cars with the Driver's Image crew and I have seen a few of them out there racing, never talked to any of them but seen their cars out there. It'd be fun to run a car out there!


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

wes said:


> That's cool man... I have seen them race a few times as we sometimes go on Friday nights instead! Anyway I will be sure and check it out. Do you know any of the guys from the DPHC crew? I know some of them used to show cars with the Driver's Image crew and I have seen a few of them out there racing, never talked to any of them but seen their cars out there. It'd be fun to run a car out there!


I don't recall meeting a DPHC crew, BIC division? What #'s were their cars?

It's great fun! If you like, go here: http://www.lakegenevaraceway.com/
for the rules and go here: http://forums.delphiforums.com/racingonline
to find a cheap "bandit" or "pure stock" 4 cyl car that's already been modified/cage installed - you can usually pick them up for $750 or less - give it a try!

LGR is only going to be open for 2 more years, Dawson announced at the last banquet that due to low attendance and pressure from the community, he's going to sell the track. LGR is closing.  That leaves me Wilmot - but no 4cyl racing there right now, possibly Grundy County in Kane County, IL or Illiana in NW Indiana, near Gary. Slinger, up in Slinger WI is a possibility, but IIRC, they don't allow DOHC engines. 

Hope to see you around, remember to cheer for 109! LOLOLOL!

Regards,
Michael


----------



## SilviaTurbie (Jul 3, 2004)

hmm.im from the madison wisconsin area... (Stoughton, to be exact)... IM me on AIM: Still The Engine. ... and i believe there is a link to my cardomain site for my cuteness in my sig. .. . my cuteness that is very sick right now that is...soon to be fixed tho..soon to be fixed.. then all you boys better watch your pants,cuz laurens back on the road with her baby 240..hahahaha.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

how much is it to enter a car in the lake geneva races, i wanted to look into slinger too, i would love to start racing in the 4 banger classes, i think it would be great experience
thx


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

91ser said:


> how much is it to enter a car in the lake geneva races, i wanted to look into slinger too, i would love to start racing in the 4 banger classes, i think it would be great experience
> thx


Well, let me start by pointing you to the rules to prep your car, if you haven't seen them already - if you are wanting to use your day car, don't - you'll have to do some serious modifications like removing almost everything out of the interior. Best suggestion, if you don't have a car ready to strip and convert, is to buy one that's already been modified and raced. Here's the two links:

LGR rules (BIC rules are at the end) http://www.lakegenevaraceway.com/05rules.pdf

Forum where you can buy Bandit/BIC/Pure Stock cars (classifieds section):
http://forums.delphiforums.com/racingonline/messages 

I spent $250 on my car (ran at Wilmot) and about another $250 to get it race ready from some brake leaking problems. Of course, since the car is no longer street legal, plan on either getting a tow dolly or finding someone with a trailer to haul your car. You can find those cheap up north in classifieds.

It is a great experience! I plan on running a full schedule at LGR (provided the damn cold weather ever breaks so I can work on my car) and once a month at Illiana. Come look for #109 if you're up there! First race is 4/23 and then second weekend in May is the small car championships (IIRC) and then May 20th is the first Friday night show.

Regards,
Michael Shorten, #109


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

yeah, i didnt plan on running my daily car  

i wanted to try to find a junked sentra xe, and start from there, but i spose it would be a lot cheaper to buy one thats ready to go on the track, i really want to get into racing this summer

thx for your reply



MShorten said:


> Well, let me start by pointing you to the rules to prep your car, if you haven't seen them already - if you are wanting to use your day car, don't - you'll have to do some serious modifications like removing almost everything out of the interior. Best suggestion, if you don't have a car ready to strip and convert, is to buy one that's already been modified and raced. Here's the two links:
> 
> LGR rules (BIC rules are at the end) http://www.lakegenevaraceway.com/05rules.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

91ser said:


> yeah, i didnt plan on running my daily car
> 
> i wanted to try to find a junked sentra xe, and start from there, but i spose it would be a lot cheaper to buy one thats ready to go on the track, i really want to get into racing this summer
> 
> thx for your reply


Yea, it is cheaper, although eventually you're going to want to either move up or start from scratch, I'm already looking at an older 80s/early 90s 'stangs with a gleam in my eye, given the plethora and strength of the old Ford 4bangers.. ANYWAY, some other thoughts:

Get a firesuit. You can get a really good one: GForce for about $395 - I know that sounds expensive, but you have only one skin. Also, get a good helmet. I know the rules say DOT, but you should get a SNELL certified for SA (Special Applications, ie., racing) - here again you only have 1 head. I spent $300odd dollars on my Bell - if there are two things I would not skimp on, it's the body protection and the restraints. Spend the 75 to 100 and get a racing harness. 5 or 6pt protection to cover the bases. You can use stock seats in these classes, but if you put in a roll cage (which you should), you can easily put in a racing seat later.

Now I might be preaching to the choir with you, but I also know other people might be reading these threads now or later and this is stuff I had to learn as I started running around the track. You *can* race cheap, but if you want to race a bit safer, it takes some money.

Regards,
Michael Shorten, #109


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

thx for the heads up, im new to this, so i could use all the tips that i can get :thumbup: 

ima talk to my parents and see what they think of the idea, also, i gotta start trying to find prices on a car and stuff to see if i can afford it

thx for the info


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

In Madison area. There are a LOT of Nissan owners in WI. that meet up. I'm sure there will be Meets this summer. 


Past meets:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=21926&highlight=oconomowoc

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=56577&highlight=oconomowoc


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=56577&highlight=oconomowoc


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

i live at max 10 mins from oconomowoc, ill definetly be there next time u guys have a get together, YAY!!



BORNGEARHEAD said:


> In Madison area. There are a LOT of Nissan owners in WI. that meet up. I'm sure there will be Meets this summer.
> 
> 
> Past meets:
> ...


----------



## facarelli (Mar 24, 2005)

SilviaTurbie said:


> hmm.im from the madison wisconsin area... (Stoughton, to be exact)... IM me on AIM: Still The Engine. ... and i believe there is a link to my cardomain site for my cuteness in my sig. .. . my cuteness that is very sick right now that is...soon to be fixed tho..soon to be fixed.. then all you boys better watch your pants,cuz laurens back on the road with her baby 240..hahahaha.



Uh... pardon me, may I butt in for a second and ask if you know of a realiable auto repair shop in the Mad-town area? My son is holding our vintage 94 quest hostage there and it needs a cv joint badly... don't think it can make it home to the Kenosha area, and we'd like to find somebody reliable, honest, reasonable to replace the cv joint/ axel. Thanks for any suggestions. Cheers


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm Here!!!! Brown Deer!


----------



## SilviaTurbie (Jul 3, 2004)

facarelli said:


> Uh... pardon me, may I butt in for a second and ask if you know of a realiable auto repair shop in the Mad-town area? My son is holding our vintage 94 quest hostage there and it needs a cv joint badly... don't think it can make it home to the Kenosha area, and we'd like to find somebody reliable, honest, reasonable to replace the cv joint/ axel. Thanks for any suggestions. Cheers



Check out Midwest Hybrid, (use mapquest to find it) or Danmare Motorsports..idk if you are familiar with Madison at all. both good places to go to. not outgragous in prices either.


----------



## mattpe (Apr 8, 2005)

*WISCONSIN*

I am IN HUSTISFORD WI

1 hr North West of Milwaukee.


----------



## mattpe (Apr 8, 2005)

*Performance shop*

Theres a great place in Hustisford WI

www.ncrperformance.com


----------



## facarelli (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I drove the car home with no problems and took it directly to my fav. mechanic here in Kenosha County. In fact I'll have it back today and can start it on it second 185K miles!

Thanks again for the suggestions!

:cheers:


----------



## SneakyMilo (Jun 27, 2004)

I live in dubuque during the summer, right on the wisconsin border, about 30-40 min from plattville. If you guys wanna get some meets together give me a heads up and i'll drive over.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

SneakyMilo said:


> I live in dubuque during the summer, right on the wisconsin border, about 30-40 min from plattville. If you guys wanna get some meets together give me a heads up and i'll drive over.


damn, ur a little late, we just went to the track to the west of dubuque a few weeks ago, but if we go again anytime soon, ill let u know

im done with school in two weeks, so i prolly wont have anytime to hang out, but ill let u know if we go


----------



## scottb8855 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey wisconsin people!!! I live in Portage about 15 minutes from the dells. We should meet up in the Dells. The road is getting redone in the Dells down town area and the main street, so it will be nice and smooth. We could go mini golfing/go-carts or go out to eat . I did it once when i had a civic with the honda club and it was a blast. Just giving other options


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

i like the idea, if u can get a date together, ill definetally try to make it, sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## mattpe (Apr 8, 2005)

I like that idea...but I dont have a car right now.....
Heres another idea...How about a dyno-meet by me?
I am almost exactly inbetween madison and milw....
what ya think?

Theres a performance shop here that gives great daily rentals for car clubs.


----------



## scottb8855 (Mar 31, 2005)

have a friend drive you. that would be cool too but where is your car at


----------



## facarelli (Mar 24, 2005)

wes said:


> Anyway I'm in Salem WI which is mid way between Kenosha and Lake Geneva.


Small world~ I'm another Salem person ~ I came to this forum looking for advice about my aging Quest van (94). It will probably be sold soon or donated, but it was the best car we ever owned. My son's last few years on college when he had it parked on Madison streets, etc, took a tole on the old beauty though and it's in pretty rough shape these days... but it served us well. Some day we may be Nissan owners again. Don't tell anybody on this forum... our current car is a Passat v6 4motion... great car. However it may not turn out to be as reliable or long-lived as the Nissan. We'll see. So far so good. If it goes bad on us, it may be Maxima or Murano time. Then I'll have a more legit. reason to lurk on this forum again. I'll look for your car in the Salem "rush hour" traffic. 

Cheers


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

facarelli said:


> Small world~ I'm another Salem person ~ I came to this forum looking for advice about my aging Quest van (94). It will probably be sold soon or donated, but it was the best car we ever owned. My son's last few years on college when he had it parked on Madison streets, etc, took a tole on the old beauty though and it's in pretty rough shape these days... but it served us well. Some day we may be Nissan owners again. Don't tell anybody on this forum... our current car is a Passat v6 4motion... great car. However it may not turn out to be as reliable or long-lived as the Nissan. We'll see. So far so good. If it goes bad on us, it may be Maxima or Murano time. Then I'll have a more legit. reason to lurk on this forum again. I'll look for your car in the Salem "rush hour" traffic.
> 
> Cheers


Well that's pretty cool, hope you return to the Nissan camp with something new and SOON! My 200 rarely sees the streets but when it does I am usually on highway F as I live right off of camp lake road. 

Otherwise I drive an Xterra daily, black with a JWT license plate frame...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, I'm from Duluth, MN, which is right on the tip of Lake Superior, but I'm going to Madison next fall to take part in the Genetics and Biochemistry program that they have there. My 240 is staying in Duluth for the winter, but next summer I'm going to finish the roll cage and finally go for SCCA certification. Maybe I'll see someone at the tracks down there! I'm an absolute fanatic, and I'm going to try to get as much car exposure as possible when I'm in Mad-town!


----------



## scottb8855 (Mar 31, 2005)

*madison*



bridrive55 said:


> Hey, I'm from Duluth, MN, which is right on the tip of Lake Superior, but I'm going to Madison next fall to take part in the Genetics and Biochemistry program that they have there. My 240 is staying in Duluth for the winter, but next summer I'm going to finish the roll cage and finally go for SCCA certification. Maybe I'll see someone at the tracks down there! I'm an absolute fanatic, and I'm going to try to get as much car exposure as possible when I'm in Mad-town!



Dont go to madison right now the main road for cruising is torn up and it sucks i was going to take my 300zx to have fun but damn not worth breaking shit. just to let everyone know. it is suppose to be done next year i guess they have to be the slowest workers i have ever seen in my life


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

91ser said:


> thx for the heads up, im new to this, so i could use all the tips that i can get :thumbup:
> 
> ima talk to my parents and see what they think of the idea, also, i gotta start trying to find prices on a car and stuff to see if i can afford it
> 
> thx for the info


Wanted to let you Wisconsin/Northern Illinois'ers know that I'll be racing at the Friday night opener at Lake Geneva Raceway in Lake Geneva, WI - BIC division - look for the white/green 109 Sentra. 

Regards,
Michael Shorten


----------

